

Will the Pope Change the Vatican or Will the Vatican Change the Pope? - Petiver
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2015/08/vatican/draper-text

======
iterationx
Anyone who has enough interest in this article should have enough interest in
this video "What Francis Really Believes"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvjmveYw0tE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvjmveYw0tE)

